# Hill Country Sunfish & Bass



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Our Hill Country rivers and streams are home to some of the most beautiful sunfish and bass to be found anywhere. Bring light tackle (3-5 wt rods) with WFF line, and #8-12 poppers, streamers, and beadhead nymphs. Get ready for some real fun.

Just wanted to share some recent photos from this spring. Pray for rain . . . . we sure need it.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Bonus photos*

Here are a few more photos for you to enjoy.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great photos Mike! I've only fly fished a couple of times in my life but had a blast doing it! Once I figured out how to stay out of the over head trees good times were had.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I am inspired by these shots...very entertaining. I have a 5 weight but would really like to get a 3 weight for just what you are doing. Good on ya, GG


----------

